# Pickle Fork Turn and Burn



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

...just pure luck, in my expert opinion...

(LOL!!!)

Treefork, you're a Zen Master of Rubber Card-Shredding Implements!!!

Awesome!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Excellent!!! The turn and burn gambler is there for the taking...get some!!

Todd


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm in awe! Just wow!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If you are ever challenged to a duel and need a second to hold your coat or your ammo ... just let me know!!! Great shooting.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

"cool" shot my friend..Like I said your unsafe with any weapon...,You are a master of weapons...

Great for you my friend with the many hours of practice....AKAOldmiser


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Haha I love the way you don't do any talking in the video. All business, great shooting.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Mmmmmm . . . Dont know what to say, *better see the video more times*


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

why i the world i cant shoot a pfs. that is amazing


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

So casual  Fear the beard.


----------

